# BBQ eggrolls



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Laid out some frozen leftover pulled pork last night. Also threw a quick coleslaw together. Stopped by the Asian grocery store in fwb today for some egg roll wrappers and some homemade cabbage kimchi. Made 1/2 with pulled pork and coleslaw, the other half was pork and kimchi. Gave a quick bath in peanut oil, let rest as it will burn the roof of your mouth. And then dipped in sweet chili sauce. Was pretty dang good


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

That looks great, beats the chicken and macaroni my grandaughter wants.....


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Clever idea for filling ... I'll try this with spring roll wrappers.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I love homemade eggrolls, they're good with ground chicken as well.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds great! I did it with baffalo chicken and cheese, dip it in ranch

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## susanmark (May 11, 2021)

Your chicken and gravy looks so good that I can almost smell it here in Pennsylvania.
Definitely your photos are better than in the cookbook. It sounds like your favorite butcher
A true treasure; such a lovely, plump chicken.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Sounds good. I have some leftover pork and I will try this for sure.


----------

